# Dog ate disposable!



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

DD is still in disposables at the babysitter's until this last pack runs out. As soon as I get home I change her into cloth. Last night I got sidetracked and left the sposie on the changing table. My choc lab decided to steal it and have it for a snack... I found out when it was too late and she had eaten all of that icky gel out of the center.
I frantically called the vet - since I know what is inside those diapers - and they calmly just said to watch her.
She has been acting fine, she ate this morning had no vomiting etc... But we are really worried.
Has anyone ever heard of this happening to a pet? Where there any bad reactions??
We just hope that stuff doesn't cause any sort of blockage.
Thanks....


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

My little shih tzu did this a few months back. It was the most awful thing because he ate a poopy diaper and the floor was brown and it smelled terrible!!!!!!

My dog was fine, the diaper didin't seem to hurt him. It was me that wanted to kill him!

Just keep an eye on your dog. All should be fine.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Unfortunately, this was a frequent event at our house







. I have a mixed lab who was very ingenious at getting at diapers (both cloth and disposable) regardless of how deep they were placed in the bucket/trash. HUGE messes...drove me nuts.

Thankfully, she never seemed to have any ill affects (vomiting and the like). My concern is whether it will have any affects long term.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

That makes me feel better...
Especially if a small dog like a Shitz Zu (I cannot figure out how to spell that, sorry!) was okay.
All the more reason to stick with cloth!! Now if only I can REALLY win that babysitter over...


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a chocolate lab too!
















Way back when he ate one too. I was worried that all that gel would soak up all the stuff in his stomach, but it didn't seem to bother him. He was still his usual rambunctious self!


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cj'smommy_
*I was worried that all that gel would soak up all the stuff in his stomach*
Not laughing at your concern about your dog, I'd be worried too, but :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL oh my gosh, ****WHY**** are labs so ridiculous about eating bizarre nonedible items??? yes, I have a lab mix too. the list of things he's eaten is too long to remember, but some of my favorites are plastic sunglasses, a leather fanny pack, and taking a lick out of a can of bright green outdoor paint







Now I'll have to keep an eye on him around the odd disposables we use in case of laundry emergencies.

I hope your dog is okay! A tablespoon or two of hydrogen peroxide will make him vomit if you are concerned about getting it out of him...had to do that one to our hound after he ate some seriously rotten meat out of the garbage.







:


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Aww, I'm sure he'll be ok. My crazy dog has eaten legos, the stuffing out of stuffed animals, and paper towel. It comes out the other end.......when you are scooping up the dog poop you will usually notice it. LOL


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi

I am sure he will be ok, and really would not worry about long term effects from just one diaper, the main concern would be an obstruction but usually it would pass through just fine, if he vomits a lot take him in for an x-ray though. I have removed many things from dog's stomachs including stones, corn cob's, and a full size bath towel! I know there are chemicals in the diaper so you could always give some charcoal tabs for a day or two to help prevent him absorbing the chemicals. Most Lab's have cast iron stomachs I have had them eat whole boxes of chocolates (not to be recommended) with no ill effects and still look for more chocolates to eat!

Good Luck!

Anna


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! It sounds like you're a vet Destinye. Since I met my first dog I have been wishing I could do animal related work, but I got her when I was in law school.








: I am jealous!

I have heard that animals, including dogs and children have died from eating sposies. I would think, though, that if you knew the dog ate one and watched him that you could do something before it came to that. And it sounds like dogs must eat them all the time without doing themselves too much harm. I wonder if the real danger is when they get a dry one...

My dogs, who of course love anything foul, have not been the least bit interested in ds's dipes. Hmm. Maybe they don't like the organic cotton. :LOL

J.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi there

Yes I am a vet tho do not work in a clinic any more, and do striclty holistic, but it really is a rewarding profession and love working with animals.

Yes, I think the main thing is to watch them carefully, and look for signs of obstruction or toxicity, and not take any chances if any symptoms develop, especially vomiting. I think it is unlikely though. It also depends on the size of the dog and the diaper too! I removed a rubber teat from a chihuahua once!

Anna


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

My lab mix has also gotten into a ton of stuff she shouldn't, including an entire turkey carcass one time (got the door to the laundry room open and into the bottom of the garbage can) and a diaper a different time. Turkey bones are really bad for dogs, but the vet said just watch her to see if any problems come up and bring her in then. Nothing happened.

I'm sure she'll be fine. Every person I've know who has had a lab has issues with garbage diving.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not an expert on this, but I would think dry disposables would be the biggest threat to dogs, because they gel would still have lots of absorbant ability. Once it's saturated, I wouldn't think it'd be as much of a problem. I'd suggest making sure your dog has lots of water to drink, to flush everything out.

Our fear of our dogs eating disposable diapers was one of many reasons we were adamant about using cloth. We also have a lab who eats everything, and we all know that dogs love fecal matter (yuk!). Last month, we spent a fortune on exploratory surgery resulting from our lab eating compost (turned out it was pancreatitis, which vet said could come from eating something rotton). So now we have a dog-proof compost bin, LOL. And we try to keep disposables out of the house, or if we have some for vacation, at least keep them away from the dogs.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Our dog(s) used to do this ALL the time, get into garbage in the house, while it was outside, wherever. The would leave half eaten burgers (in the garbage) and go for the disposable diapers. ICK ICK ICK......

I have never had a problem with the cloth though, the dog leaves them alone, I don't know why? probably because he knows how much I love them and I would just kill him if he damaged even a prefold! LOL


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wawoof_
*Our fear of our dogs eating disposable diapers was one of many reasons we were adamant about using cloth.*
Us too. And I have to say that the idea of a stray getting sick or worse from a sposie that has been thrown out is very sad and I'm happy I'm not contributing. I imagine they must pose a threat to other animals, too.









J.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:

Most Lab's have cast iron stomachs
LOL - glad to hear that! Not that we leave much around for her to get and luckily sposies are rare in our house.

We did have an incident with a tissue recently too.... Let's just say she needed a little help when it came out the other end and was flapping in the breeze!


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Our dog ate almost an entire small FuzziBunz once.... he definitely was a bit out of sorts for a day, but the next morning, it, ahem, emerged....

We call him the garbage gut.

I think your hungry hound will be ok!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:

Our dog ate almost an entire small FuzziBunz once.... he definitely was a bit out of sorts for a day, but the next morning, it, ahem, emerged....
Which reminds me one of my dogs when I was younger ate a roll of pink toilet paper, and her stool was BRIGHT PINK when it came out, we were kind of hoping it would come out wrapped but it didnt...


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

[And I have to say that the idea of a stray getting sick or worse from a sposie that has been thrown out is very sad and I'm happy I'm not contributing. I imagine they must pose a threat to other animals, too.]

This is a great point - thanks for bringing it up! I was only thinking about the impacts on my family of dogs, not some poor stray. Wow, that makes me *really* rethink using sposies ever, even when traveling. Or at least use ones without gel, like Happy Tushies. Thanks for re-awakening my broader moral compass









[Which reminds me one of my dogs when I was younger ate a roll of pink toilet paper, and her stool was BRIGHT PINK when it came out, we were kind of hoping it would come out wrapped but it didnt...]

Our lab once ate one of those plastic mesh scubby shower balls, and we were finding blue plastic months all over the backyard for *years*. I had no idea how many feet of plastic mesh were in one of those things!! :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

:

Oh, I'm sorry....I can't help it, these stories are sooooo funny!

And this:

Quote:

_Originally posted by Destinye_
*and a full size bath towel!*
and this:

Quote:

*one of my dogs when I was younger ate a roll of pink toilet paper, and her stool was BRIGHT PINK when it came out,...*

has me







:







:
















oh, geez.......
~wiping my eyes~


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Daizy is doing just fine. Thanks for all the reassurance. And in case you are wondering.... even 2 days later, the gel comes out looking just like it does coming in EW.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Ewwww! But I'm so glad to hear your dog is doing ok







Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

We have a black lab and I was worried that he would do that. We just moved and were using disposables for a little bit and I coudn't find her diaper pail either (nice)

he never ate any though. My husband calls labs poop hounds. :LOL


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

: Poop Hounds







:

That is soooo right!!







:


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

glad to hear your puppy is ok.. hey at least it din't make it to the landfill


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

I have had the craziest dogs eat the dumbest things. Kelly our Irish Setter ate 4 lbs of Fanny Mae chocolates wrappers and all, an entire Christmas ham off the dinner table, Italian leather shoes, 2 dozen yellow cupcakes with chocolate frosting with the papers and didn't get sick ever!!!! The worst was when she jumped up on our old electric stove to get at a cake that was in a tupperware on the back of the stove. She set the whole house on fire!!! Luckily we weren't home and the firemen were able to get her out ok.









My yellow lab Clover at the wise old age of 11 ate an entire bag of Christmas Hershey's kisses and there was red, green, and silver foil all over the back yard for months! :LOL

Our current Black Lab Abby is so good she doesn't get in the garbage or even take the food from the baby when he leaves it in her reach. Poor girl and she gets so much less attention then my previous dogs.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Why is it that dogs seem to crave the one thing that is most harmful to them (chocolate)? We had a small spaniel mix who could NOT stay out of chocolate - she would sniff it out (we hid it well, too) and eat the packaging and everything. She eventually got very ill and we are certain she poisoned herself with all the chocolate









We also had a beautiful Samoyed, with an iron stomach. She would eat anything, bones and all - we were always terrified that she would choke on a bone. She was a hunter; and living in an area surrounded by fields and tall grass, she was in her glory....she never went hungry. She once gorged herself on 12 BBQd steaks that my dad stupidly left lying on the picnic table - we had guests that day, and as they were driving away they caught Sheba in the middle of her feast. Dad was mystified as to where the steaks went (he and mom even had a huge argument over it) until our guests called a couple of hours later (laughing hysterically) to tell us the story. :LOL


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, that's good news!! I'm so glad to hear that your dog seems to be fine now. Eeeewwwwwwww about the gel!! uke

I just have to add that my dogs don't really chew "things". Not even chew toys. BUT, if I happen to leave a poopy diaper lying around... the poop happens to dissapear, :LOL :LOL :LOL









Nada, who is pretty vigilant about putting poopy diapers away FAST!!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

M&C, your Irish Setter is killing me!!!

We have 2 Great Danes and luckily neither one of them wants anything to do with dirty diapers. Polly, our female, does have a deep and unabiding love for freshly lanolized covers. I don't know why, it must be either the lanolin or the fact that they have been lovingly handwashed and line dried. She grabs them off the rack, drops them on the floor, and rubs her entire 135 pound body all over them forever weaving Great Dane hairs into them. I have this aweful feeling one day I am going to find my Freshies Trimwrap (she seems to really love that one) chewed into soggy pieces.

Dogs are so weird.


----------

